# Yep - we did it



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well we did it - yet AGAIN!!!!!!!!

I found a black and white Blue eyed Level 5 myo buckling ...... and yep, you guessed it, he is coming to the farm ... i know I know ... may need to swap the huge doe pen with the buck pen as I am COLLECTING BUCKS!!!!!!!!!!

This guy is just to cute --- so Natalie and I are going to "co-own" him so that we can both use him and find amusement out of him - LOL!

Pics coming!


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Just hope they don"t all come into rut at the same time :lovey: hlala:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ohhh you know they will - YUCK!

That means 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 bucks all in rutt at the same time - PEW WEE


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here he is - Booyah!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY FLASHY!!! Congrats on the new addition to the buck pen!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So darn cute!! Congrats!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow spot overload!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow he is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------

